# Scythe Mugen 3 schief



## Huky (13. August 2011)

Hallo,
Hab mir am montag den Mugen 3 geholt. Hat auch alles soweit super geklappt mit einbauen, jedoch hängt der kühlkörper etwas nach unten also nicht im 90 grad winkel...ist das normal ?

P.s die schrauben von der halterung sind alles fest angezogen


----------



## >ExX< (13. August 2011)

am besten machst du mal nen Bild damit wir sehen können wie schief er "hängt"


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2011)

wie sind denn die temps?


----------



## iNsTaBiL (13. August 2011)

wenns nur leicht schief ist, liegt es an der schwerkraft...
das sollte dann kein problem darstellen.
wenn jetzt die temps aber zu hoch sind, dann ist dieses "Schief" zu schief  und ein montagefehler liegt vor

lg


----------



## Huky (13. August 2011)

Im idle bei 35-37grad bei 1000rpm muss wohl sagen ich echt en kack airflow habe 
Foto kommt gleich


----------



## Huky (13. August 2011)

also hier die bilder


----------



## Special_Flo (13. August 2011)

Guten Tag,
Das ist normal. Hing mein alter ifx-14 auch durch das Gewicht.
Also keine Angst das ist normal so.

mfg Flo


----------



## ghostadmin (13. August 2011)

Huky schrieb:


> also hier die bilder


 
Kannst du getrost ignorieren.


----------



## Huky (13. August 2011)

gut dann kann ich ja beruhigt sein


----------



## Eyezz_Only (14. August 2011)

Ist bei mir genauso.

Schau Dir dazu mal meine Massnahme an in meinem Sysprofile-Link.  - Wirkt zwar lächerlich, aber es wirkt! Genausogut kannst du eine Aluschiene o.Ä. nehmen...

Das Mainboard biegt sich durch das Gewicht des Kühlers ETWAS mit, ist ganz normal bei dem Material. Dafür ist es aber auch gemacht...Wenn es starr wäre, würde es sofort brechen/anbrechen...Dann könntest Du es aber auch wegschmeissen...

Das Mainboard besteht aus dem selben Material wie Windblätter bei Windkraftanlagen 
(ist jetzt ein blöder Vergleich, aber zum Verständnis: ein 65m-Offshore-Blatt kann auch an der Spitze noch bis zu 7/8m seitlich schwingen!!!)
,sind also quasi nur mit Hilfe einer Vakuumpumpe gepresste Glasfaser/Rohwingmatten+EPHarz (Vertrau mir da mal, ich arbeite haufenweise mit dem Zeugs).

Durch die Haltebolzen wird zwar ein Grossteil der Kraft vom Kühler absorbiert, aber da der Kühler keine "Halterung" an der Gehäusewand o.Ä. hat  - Also quasi am äusserstem Punkt seines Gewichts, (Aber wie gesagt, schau Dir dazu mal meine Massnahme an was das angeht in Sysprofile )

Als blödestes - also wirklich blödestes Beispiel jetzt:
Setz dich mal aufrecht hin und nimm etwas Schweres (10kg oder so Gewicht) in die rechte Hand, und versuch mal Deinen Oberkörper grade zu halten, während du den Arm horizontal ausgestreckt hälst... - Ich weiss - blödes Beispiel aber naja...

Ach und ich bin ja doch nicht der Einzigste, der die gleiche Idee hatte, den Lüfter hinten zu montieren, da man dann da auch keine Lüfter mehr brauch  - Und Glückwunsch zum Gehäuse. Ist wohl auch haarscharf gewesen, oder. Also Platzmässig meine ich wegen dem Kühler.


----------

